# Lens filter cleaning



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

my Lens pen needs replacing and I would like to know what you folks use to clean lens filter and lenses when out and about.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Combination of things really, Lenspen, I have a very fine brush that I use if any dust / pollen etc on front, air purer, blow on it, also have an optical (glasses) cleaning cloth which works well for getting rid of a few finger marks etc. 

Also, tend not to use filters - unless specific ones or the front element really needs some protection - as they have potential to degrade the image.


----------

